

What is the Definition of Big Data? - setandbma
http://setandbma.wordpress.com/2012/12/21/definition-of-big-data/

======
saosebastiao
"Cannot be handled" and "inefficiently or slowly handled" are not the same
thing. Almost all big data applications can be trivially implemented in basic
scripting languages, and most can be handled quite easily using SQL. Big Data
is more about speed than it is about quantity.

